# Laminate for Router Table?



## x104170 (Jan 26, 2012)

I am new to the Forum and would like some advice on building my own router table. What is the best laminate to use to cover MDF? Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

1/4" thick plastic, makes it easy to cut a hole for the router mounting plate.
It can be the normal type or round or square very simple to cut the hole out..with just one bit.


===


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us.


----------



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> 1/4" thick plastic, makes it easy to cut a hole for the router mounting plate.
> It can be the normal type or round or square very simple to cut the hole out..with just one bit.
> 
> 
> ===


What type of plastic would you use? Acrylic, HDPE, UHMW? Also, How would you adhere the plastic to the MDF? Would you also laminate the underside of the MDF, too?


----------



## cchowland (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forums Bubba,

Chris


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Keith

Anything will work well I use contact type I don't see the need to laminate the underside, my tools are inside my shop all the time..but some may take the table to the job site in the back of a truck/Van then it be a good way to keep it dry but other that that it's over kill item..like a screen door on a submarine... 

==



BigCountry said:


> What type of plastic would you use? Acrylic, HDPE, UHMW? Also, How would you adhere the plastic to the MDF? Would you also laminate the underside of the MDF, too?


----------



## wdwerker (Jan 21, 2012)

I always laminate both sides of any panel! Balanced construction, plywood is always an odd number of layers. The sheet on the bottom can be ugly scrap but it reduces the chance of warping and sagging. I see little reason to use thick plastic. If you do not use plastic laminate much and are not concerned with the color, I would call local cabinet shops and ask for scraps. I have partial sheets of laminate(old, ugly, odd colors) leftover from projects that I use for laminating undersides of tops. 
Only when a top is mounted to a frame do I skip the bottom laminate. Router tables usually have a removable top, or span a large enough area that the bottom should be laminated.
Steve Duncan Company - Atlanta Cabinet Shop and Custom Woodworking


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bubba, I use Formica top and bottom on my router tables. The plans from ShopNotes #1 is a nice design and has been built by several members.


----------

